# shot gun barrel



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

dose any one know if a 30 inch full choke barrel is a common find for a mossbuerg pump. and would rifled slud barrel be a good trade (12 ga.) even trade?


----------



## 1catdaddy1 (Jan 29, 2007)

I'm not sure,but I believe most of your common barrels are 28", on the other hand if the slug barrel is in good condition that would probably be a good trade if that is what You will utilize the most. I bought a slug barrel for one several (8) years ago, mossberg 500,and it ran me about 140.00.I'm sure prices are different now and not sure what model gun You have.I personally would think about what I use it for and go with what I thought was my best option.any other questions and I can find out the specifics on everthing if You need.


----------



## dcemsmedic2693 (May 20, 2005)

If you do the slug barrel make sure that it is fully rifled. That will allow you to reach out there another 50-75 yards from the non-rifled suit. Good luck and shoot straight


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

a 30 full fixed barrel today is not common , all new barrels accept choke tubes. which is better than just having a barrel with a fixed choke.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...hall&Nty=1&Ntt=mossberg+slug+barrel&noImage=0 hers some prices on the barrels for you to compare.


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

thanks for all the help. just got the gun ( mossburg 500 ). itcam with a rifled slug barrel ( been very well taking care of) only killed 4 deer. i,m to busted up to drag a deer up and down these hollows and river banks any more. the gun also came with a nice simmoms scope.


----------



## Snackmans Dad (May 2, 2007)

My 500 puts a 4" group at a hundred yards all day long. I use 3" magnum loads and zero at 100. 50 yards is 1.5" high shoots flatfor a 12ga., It now is a spare gun have more fun with my omega 50 cal. one shot one kill theory.:!


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

look,in to trade slug barrel and simmens scope/w see throw brackets for barrel choke tubes. sound like a fair trade? any takers?


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

I got a barrel that is ported and it takes screw in chokes that I'll trade for your barrel and scope.


----------



## KWILSON512 (Feb 16, 2007)

speaking of 500 slug barrels...if anyone is looking to get rid of one email me at [email protected]


----------

